# First Range Report: Sig Sauer Mosquito Sport



## robanna

Picked up my new Skeeter on Saturday and got to the range today. Based on what I've read about breaking these in, I lubed her up pretty well and bought 600 rds of CCI Minimags. Only had 3 FTFs in the first 5 mags, but I think that was more related to improper handling--I'm a wheelgunner and this is my first semiauto.

My initial impression of this handgun is that it's one helluva nice package. The trigger is decent and the fit and finish are top notch. Like the P226, it feels very well balanced in my hand and acquires the target nicely. The controls are similar to the P226 as well, which helped make me more comfortable handling the new gun.

My brother in law and I let 260rds go before the rangemaster chased us out. I couldn't believe how many people were waiting today. Range was crowded.

As you would expect, there's no recoil to speak of and the DA/SA system is fairly smooth and nice. My initial shots seemed to be centered but left. Even when I thought I was aiming dead center. My bro-in-law didn't have the problem, so it must be my grip or trigger pull.

Overall accuracy is extremely good--it goes where it's pointed. Not sure about problems reported in earlier models, but based on my experience, it looks like Sig solved them well. Ergonomics are excellent for me. The gun feels very well made.

All shooting in pics was done at 25ft. I plan on going back tomorrow and will post secondary thoughts after.


----------



## Liko81

Looks like you just need to tame that trigger a bit. Smooth out your pull (on a new gun the trigger feel will smooth out which will help) and put a little more finger on the trigger and I think you'll bullseye a lot more shots.


----------



## robanna

Liko81 said:


> Looks like you just need to tame that trigger a bit. Smooth out your pull (on a new gun the trigger feel will smooth out which will help) and put a little more finger on the trigger and I think you'll bullseye a lot more shots.


Liko, Thanks for the help. Yea, actually I put another 200 rds through it today focusing on trigger pull and breathing.

I put a ton more on center with not nearly as many fliers, so I'm very happy. The gun seemed easier to shoot today too, so maybe it's well on its way to being broken in as they say.


----------

